# Ein Ösiländer stellt sich mal vor...



## Aurengur (26. Juli 2007)

Hallo erstmal. Einfach damit ihr wisst, wer Aurengur eigentlich ist, erzähl ich euch ein paar Kleinigkeiten von mir. Da wir ja als "Team" arbeiten finde ich es nur fair etwas von mir prieszugeben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich vereine in mir gleich zwei negative Eigenschaften:

1: _Ich bin Österreicher_
2: _Ich arbeite bei der österreicheischen Telekom _ 

Ich weis, dass das für das normale menschliche Gehirn eine fast nicht nachvollziehbare Daseinsberechtigung ist, aber naja, ich bin zufrieden, so wie es ist...

Mein Name ist Albert und ich wohne nahe der slowenischen Grenze im Bundesland Steiermark. Bin fast verheiratet (Eliara) und habe ein 6-jährige Tochter namens Chiara. 

So, das sollte mal reichen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ps: Danke, dass ich mithelfen darf!


----------



## Maireen (26. Juli 2007)

Na hat ja doch noch geklappt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Willkommen!

Östereicher...hmm...*luft hol*...*grins* nee nee es gibt schlimmeres *fg*

Aber der Satz ich bin Östereicher und arbeite ei der österreischichen Telekom..sag den mal 5x ganz schnell hintereinander  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aurengur (26. Juli 2007)

Also bei mir tritt der Brechreiz schon beim zweiten mal ein *rofl*


----------



## Derida (26. Juli 2007)

Österreicher...
Telekom....
Elb! ...

*kreuzt die Finger*

Willkommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Myronn (26. Juli 2007)

oha ein Schluchtie!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Willkommen dennoch in dieser illustren Runde hier! M) Wenn Du Fragen hast oder Ideen oder Kritik oder auch nur Blödsinn labern willst, hier bist Du richtig. *g* 

Viel Spaß mit uns und bei uns!


----------

